# Personal recommendation for a good property lawyer Nerja/Frigiliana



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi there, can anyone recommend a good lawyer. Ideally one you've used personally and who you rate highly. We don't have any Spanish so bilingual please.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

WeeScottie said:


> Hi there, can anyone recommend a good lawyer. Ideally one you've used personally and who you rate highly. We don't have any Spanish so bilingual please.


I used De Cotta Law in C/Diputacion in Nerja when I bought my house and was very happy with their service. Some of their partners are British and some Spanish, but all are fluent English speakers. They are an old established firm.


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Many thanks!


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi again, any more recommendations out there...??


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

WeeScottie said:


> Hi again, any more recommendations out there...??


Yes, why do you think you need a lawyer?

Use a good gestor (same service after all) save money, and perhaps easier to find one who is bilingual.


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Ah, in that case, can anyone recommend a good gestor?


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi again, I've had a recommendation to use Inicio based in Nerja. Anyone here used them? Jaime abodagos


----------

